# ME/FMS Poetry Contest



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to Co-Cure:**************************************************CFS/ME/FM Poetry Contest(Permission to Re-Post.)* CF-ALLIANCE NEWSLETTER POETRY CONTEST *Send us your poem of hope & inspiration!http://cf-alliance.tripod.com/id21.html-The contest winner will have their original poem printed in the CF-Alliance Late Spring 2006 Newsletter posted on the CF-Alliance Official Website. The winner will also receive the book, Mother Earth Herbal: Remedies & Recipes by Shatoiya del la Tour and a set of awareness postcards.-Deadline: March 15, 2006-One entry per person/per address. Any CFS, ME, FM or related illness sufferer worldwide may enter. -Poem must be 250 words or less.-Send your original poem via email, fax or regular mail to the CF-Alliance. Include your name, mailing address and email address with your entry.-Poet retains all copyrights to their original poem. -Contest judges' decision is final. -Rights reserved to substitute contest prize without notice. -Contact us with any questions.CFA PO Box 9204 Bardonia, NY 10954 USA Fax: (360) 235-6055 Email: cf_alliance###yahoo.comWeb: http://cf-alliance.tripod.com/id21.htmlCF-Alliance offers FREE CFS/ME/FM international services: Health Info Website, Pen Pal Program, Newsletter, Good Doctor List, Free Health Book Events & Reading List. For more details, visit us: http://cf-alliance.tripod.com/


----------

